# BFD delay question



## mixello (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello,
I am new here and I have a couple questions.
BFD has 1ms delay due to processing time. Unfortunately my receiver doesn't have any delay adjustment. My question: is 1ms delay will be noticeable / audible?
Thanks.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi YS,

Does your receiver have a "distance" setting for each channel? If so, that's the same thing as a "delay" setting. If you want to account for the 1 ms delay, just count your sub as 1 foot closer than it really measures.

In practice, I have noticed little difference in a 1 foot / 1 ms change. You'll be fine.


----------



## mixello (Jul 30, 2007)

Otto,
Thank you for your quick reply.
My receiver doesn't have "distance" setting (read cheap).
I am getting BFD soon, so I was worry about delay. 
Another question: did anybody try to modify BFD power supply 120VAC to 12VDC, so that it can be used to equalize the car sub frequency response?
YS


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I am getting BFD soon, so I was worry about delay


There will be a difference delay for each set of speakers that will be much more than the 1ms that the BFD offers. This would be a larger worry. If the rear speakers are at 4 feet from your listening position and the mains are 15 feet, that's a bit of a problem if the receiver doesn't have a distance control. I can't imagine they would sell a receiver today without that feature.



> did anybody try to modify BFD power supply 120VAC to 12VDC, so that it can be used to equalize the car sub frequency response?


No, but you could simply use an inverter to produce the 120v from 12v. The BFD draws about the same current as a night light.....

brucek


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

brucek said:


> No, but you could simply use an inverter to produce the 120v from 12v. The BFD draws about the same current as a night light.....
> brucek


That's very interesting....how does this inverter look? can it be found at radioshack for example?
What about 220v? are there inverters to produce 220V from 12V?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> That's very interesting....how does this inverter look? can it be found at radioshack for example?
> What about 220v? are there inverters to produce 220V from 12V?


They have small ones (75 watts) that plug into cigarette lighters like this and larger ones that are attached at the battery and can supply lots of power.

Yeah, they sell 220 volt ones...... see Google.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You should be able to find one locally – I have one so I can use my laptop in the car. I think we got it at Walmart or Best Buy or someplace like that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Buckster (Jul 30, 2006)

1 foot closer to compensate for the delay ?

is that definately right ? I thought it should be 1 foot further away ?!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> 1 foot closer to compensate for the delay ?
> 
> is that definately right ? I thought it should be 1 foot further away ?!!


The 1ms delay already is resulting in the sound being a foot further away. You want to remove that foot.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 30, 2006)

of course ! doh !

thanks for the reply


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

My fronts are about 8 feet away and the sub about the same up front.............when i use the sr605's EQ it always sets my sub to 16 feet away is this because it see's the spl level of the sub too high.:scratch:


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

hello, what is your reciever/processor ? It seems verry strange that it does not have any delay or distance setting because it is a verry basic and essential fonction for sepakers integration.

For your subs I do not think that you will notice a 1 ms delay.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

mojogoes said:


> My fronts are about 8 feet away and the sub about the same up front.............when i use the sr605's EQ it always sets my sub to 16 feet away is this because it see's the spl level of the sub too high.:scratch:


Is this question an obvious one......i have recently had a fiddle with in the receiver programing and now the in dvd/film mode is now on par with the watching in normal tv/cd mode from a bass output level basis.....although dd/dts etc is always going to give a lot more response than an analog format.

I going to go through all the head scratching and setting up with all the usual equipment bfd/rew etc , but i only copied someones filter settings yesterday to see what a difference they may make given probably most of the room dimensions are know where near the same not to mention the difference in subs......................but what a difference its made , so given all these factors when the more correct filters are finally set it should sound very impressive.....hopefully next week i'll have some graphs to show to the guru's.


----------

